#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Need relief load calculation spreadsheet

## john0121

Can someone share the relief load calculation sheet of different scenarios, especially for distillation column? Many thanks!

See More: Need relief load calculation spreadsheet

----------

